# Lonely goat question



## LuckyGeorge (Mar 27, 2011)

Hello all,I had a truly horrific day today. When I went to feed my 2 Pygmy goats this morning,only one ran out and said hello as I approached. I got more anxious with every step,finally I could see inside their little house and I got a very nasty shock. My other goat,Lucky,was laid out dead in the straw. He was fine the day before,I think he died peacefully in his sleep. He was 12 years old and getting very skinny and boney,I'd been going to get some worming stuff this week to see if it was worms keeping him so thin as he eats enough for 3 goats. Other than that he was totally normally and very cheeky and lively. He was one of my best friends for 12 years,I got him (and George my other wether) when I was 9 and I'm 21 now. I grew up with him,I can't imagine life without him,it's so horrid,I wish it was a dream. I haven't stopped crying all day.

So now,I'm left with George. Poor little George,he's all alone now! He seemed relatively normal today,though whenever he goes in the house he looks for Lucky and bleats. He looks out through the wire from time to time and bleats as well,but he was eating and played with me. What should I do? I don't have any other goats,I don't want him to be lonely forever now. Has this happened to anybody else,ending up with a lone goat? I don't want him to end up like those sad stories you hear,where one animal dies and the other pines for him until that animal dies too of sadness. I'm going to spend as much time as I can with him while he adjusts and while I do. 

Do goats do okay on their own? I know they're a herd species,but do you think mine will get used to being on his own and be alright? I'm so heartbroken over Lucky and I'm also totally worried about George. What do you guys think? Any help or ideas would be great!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

:hug: So sorry for your loss. 

They do need friends so I feel that you will have to get him a new friend. It may take some time till you are ready but it is best for him.


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

How sad for you lose. I am sorry to hear this.

I agree with Logan, you really should get a friend for George. I have a buckling that is pretty much a loner but he still enjoys the company of his wether friend and I know he would be lost without him.


----------



## SandStoneStable Farm (Dec 8, 2010)

Hi
I'm very sorry to hear you lost Lucky. I know it can be devastating.
I would look fo a weather friend for him. I have heard of a very few that kept one goat, so I suppose it's possible.
But George has had a companion for so long, I wouldn't think he'd do well by himself. When I used to only keep two wethers, they would get panicky without eachother.
Good luck and again sorry you lost your guy,
Caryn


----------



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

Sorry about Lucky 


It would be best for George for you to get him a new friend. He has had someone with him all his life and then his buddy is gone, so I would get him a friend.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I am so very sorry...  

I agree... a friend is needed.... :hug:


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Sorry for your loss. :hug: 

Like everyone else has said, he really needs a friend.


----------



## LuckyGeorge (Mar 27, 2011)

Thankyou everybody,it's nice to talk to people who know what its like to love goats and how hard it is to lose them. 

I know he would most likely be happier with a friend. So far its been about 4 days since Lucky went and he is acting alright still. I go see him as much as I can and take him out for walks around our farm where he can see my cats (they both always loved cats) and see the cows. I was afraid on our first walk together that he'd go frantic looking around for Lucky but he just acted like normal and went to all his fave places and stuffed his face. To the human eye,he seems fine,no different at all really,but I worry that he's still lonely and sad inwardly. I'm just so thankful he is doing as well as he is and still eating,etc.

The thing about getting a new goat is that...I'd end up in the same fix later again,when eventually one of them would die and leave the other lonely again. Unless I found a wether around the same age so that (this sounds so horrible) they wouldn't live too much longer without each other. And I think if I did get him a friend,it would be quite a while before I was ready,I still cry every day. But I would get him a buddy if he starts to look sad,for sure. ...Or even,if it would be better...find him a new loving home with lots of other goats. But I really don't want to lose him too!


----------



## Steph (May 7, 2009)

I am a firm believer in goats needing buddies or a herd but there are exceptions. I have a friend that has only 1 goat. Her goat does perfectly fine with her friends that are in the yard with her. She has a dog, a duck and cats. She is not lonely at all. I would say as long as your goat is acting normal and eating normal then he will be ok alone. 

When we first got goats we put our buck away from the does. He screamed day and night until we put him back next to the does. He even jumped a 4 foot fence to be back with his girls. I have Nigerians. He didn't stay in his pen until we got him a wether buddy. You will know if he's lonely.

Sorry you lost Lucky. :hug:


----------

